# sticky blood/anti phospho lipid ???



## zacsmum (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi 
Hoping that this is the right place to come over to? as no luck on pregnancy loss board.
Just wondering if anyone has experienced difficulties with having another child due to sticky blood? 

I had my first little boy nearly 4 yrs ago (v. lucky no probs, it just happened) but since have had 4 early pregnancy losses    and lost a little boy at 22 weeks last summer    

My blood tests haven't come up with any cause but Drs guess it could be sticky blood. 
If there is a better board to post on, could one of you kind ladies let me know?!
Sarah XX


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Have replied on your other thread.
This site is quite useful too

http://repro-med.net/

/links


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarah


I'm so sorry to hear of your very sad losses.  I have a similar history - I've had a child, but have gone on to have several subsequent miscarriages, including at 20 weeks.  This is such a difficult thing to live through - I hope you are getting support (although other people don't always understand what a profound loss this is to experience - which I've found a bit isolating).

Are you being looked after by clinic with a specialism in recurrent miscarriage?  If not, might be worth a referral?  I have tested negative for the range of blood clotting disorders currently tested for, but given my pattern of loss, and family history (Lupus/anti phospholipid syndrome) my consultant thinks a clotting factor is at work, and treats me accordingly.  Some people would suggest further immunological testing  - but this is a very controversial area  (not sure if you've had a look at the posts from people pursuing this on the immunology sub-board of 'starting out and diagnosis').

I found Prof Lesley Regan's book on miscarriage really helpful in setting out possible reasons for recurrent miscarriage.  If it is sticky blood, Lesley Regan is pretty upbeat about prospects for success in subsequent pregnancies once clexane and aspirin are  in treatment (I'm over forty, so sadly now likely to have run out of time - wish I could turn back the clock armed with the diagnosis!). 

Very best wishes on your journey - feel free to send me a personal message if you want to talk some more.

Regards

Sally Kate


----------



## brendabell (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I have Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome (or Hughes Syndrome as it is now being called) and sadly was only diagnosed after I had gone through 5 miscarriages due to small bloodclots in the umbilical cord and had wasted 4 years of my life in perpetual hope and then grieving.

However, once I was finally diagnosed I went on to have a COMPLETELY NORMAL PREGNANCY at age 41, SO THERE IS HOPE!! I took Aspirin and injected Clexane (Heparin) throughout the pregnancy which wasn't really a big deal for the sake of the prize at the end. My son was born completely healthy and my labour was fine - done with only gas & air and homeopathy. The only thing I would say is that Aspirin can sometimes cause a stomach ulcer so if you are pregnant and are suffering really bad constant heartburn then they should investigate as there is another anti-clotting drug you can take which doesn't affect the stomach.

A good source of information is the Hughes Syndrome website.  Meanwhile feel free to email me privately to chat about Hughes Syndrome as i did loads of research on it and pregnancy. 

I sadly went into early menopause (due to antibodies against my ovaries, apparently) a year after my son was born (I think he must have been my last and only good egg so he really is a miracle!) but am now about to go for DE even though I know HRT and Hughes Syndrome isn't a happy mix!

Best wishes


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, I had a DVT while pg with DS1 and was diagnosed with antiphospholipid antibody syndrome and low protein S. I had 7 mcs despite treatment with heparin and aspirin... two of the embryos were tested and were abnormal so we hoped it was just my age by then and did DE.. and ended up with twins!  (I had to use the clexane/BA right from the start of the DE IVF due to the risk of further DVT... in the end I was on it from March 2007 till July 2008 (3m after birth of the babies)


----------



## brendabell (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story. I am always amazed by other women with APS that I come across. How much loss they have been through yet still determined to try again. 

Hats off to you and so glad you finally got your heart's desire.

I'm now Baby Aspirin resistant so they're offering to put me on something called Clopidogrel Bisulphate. Even the name sends shivers down my spine!

x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck to everybody x


----------

